# Lady Gaga gesteht Bulimie und Kokain-Sucht



## beachkini (10 Feb. 2012)

​
Sie ist das Idol von Millionen Teenager auf der ganzen Welt, und doch bittet Lady Gaga ihre Fans inständig, ihr nicht nachzueifern, vor allem was ihre Ess- und Drogenprobleme betrifft. Gerade gestand die Monster-Sängerin offen, dass ihre inneren Dämone sie in die Bulimie trieben. Ein Plattenboss beorderte sie zu einem Meeting, das eine halbe Stunde später stattfinden sollte, doch sie saß gerade auf ihrem Bett und stopfte frittiertes Hühnchen in sich hinein. „*Ich stand auf, ging ins Bad, übergab mich, zog eine Line Kokain und ging zu dem Termin*“, erzählte sie gerade offenherzig von dem Vorfall.

Überhaupt mach die Pop-Queen keinen Hehl daraus, bis heute nicht ganz von den Drogen losgekommen zu sein. Während sie immer wahnsinnige Angst vor Heroin gehabt habe, schnupfe sie doch noch heute ein bis zweimal im Jahr ein bisschen von dem weißen Puder, bekannte Lady Gaga soeben in einem Interview mit der Zeitschrift Vanity Fair.

Trotzdem solle doch niemand glauben, dass man das braucht, um toll zu sein, betont sie. Damals, in der schlimmen Phase, soll sie einfach komplett am Ende gewesen sein und hätte vielleicht sogar aufgegeben, hätte sie nicht Rat und Trost bei ihrer Mutter gefunden. Die riet ihr damals übers Telefon, sie solle auflegen, ein paar Stunden heulen, dann nach New York zurückgehen und dem Business mächtig in den Allerwertesten zu treten. Die Rechnung ging offenbar auf – Lady Gaga ist heute erfolgreicher als jeder andere Musiker. Nur die bösen Geister in sich, die scheint sie trotz allem nicht losgeworden zu sein.

Dient Lady Gaga als abschreckendes Beispiel für Jugendliche oder denkt ihr es besteht die Gefahr, dass ihr viele Fans in Ess- und Drogensucht folgen werden?


----------

